# What would you do with this bike?



## 1966fastbacks (Sep 21, 2016)

67 Ramshorn Fastback. Besides the obvious - Crank and chain are frozen. Front fender, Frame in front of shifter and rear wheel are rusted through. What would you do with it?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2016)

I'd put it in the backyard on the side of the house and then list it on eBay.  Amazing, it still has a nice guard screening and decals.


----------



## Dave K (Sep 21, 2016)

Clean it up and ride it.  Would clean up better then you might think.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 22, 2016)

Fix it up, don't clean and restore it. Ride it, and it'll be fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcmfw2 (Sep 22, 2016)

Wow.... I've never seen a Stingray with a rusted through frame....


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'd salvage what parts I could and trash the rest if its as bad as you say it is. V/r Shawn


----------



## JimK (Sep 22, 2016)

I like it. I would fix it up. Most anything cab be fixed. But then again I am not a purest. It does not bother me if everything is not exactly correct. I think it would be a fun project.

JimK


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2016)

If the frame is rusted through then I would take off the good parts.If frame is not weakened I would clean it up and sell or ride it.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Sep 22, 2016)

Yard art or put it on CL for someone to put in their yard.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Sep 22, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> Yard art or put it on CL for someone to put in their yard.



Yard art, yard art? And to think your collection was the inspiration for what i did to this bike. I don't normally do this but this bike spoke to me. It said "SAVE ME". Four months and a thousand dollars later. New chrome plating, zinc plating, paint, tires, cables etc etc.


----------



## 68modified (Sep 26, 2016)

That bike is fabulous just the way it sits!!!
Carefully take it apart n clean, grease, fix or replace only the moving parts. Then enjoy having n riding the only one like it around...
If your thinking of selling it, let me know first 
Bernie


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 4, 2016)

Turned out super nice. Gotta love those Ramshorns.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2016)

Soooooo the frame wasn't rusted through? Came out great


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 4, 2016)

67Ramshorn said:


> Turned out super nice. Gotta love those Ramshorns.



Thank you. So much wrong with that bike it was hard to keep going on it. I hated Ramshorns. Why did i put so much time and money into it i have no idea. I guess i felt sorry for all the neglect that poor bike suffered through. Now i like them enough that it sits in the middle of my living room.
And no i'm not married.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 4, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Soooooo the frame wasn't rusted through? Came out great



Thank you. Massive pitting in front of the dropouts and just in front of the shifter. Two pin holes in the frame and many in the rear wheel.
I am the production manager at a large manufacturing plant and have access to about 200-300 million dollars in machinery.
Mig, Tig, brazing, soldering, lasers, plasma you name it. Our master welder fixed her right up.


----------

